# Flamingo report, big reds ! -18 November



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I only had Friday and Saturday booked last week but the fishing was very good. On Friday I fished visiting anglers Gary Reimer from Utah and Harald Krug from Germany and the first thing we did make the long, 21 mile, run out to the coast. At first all we could do was a few small speckled trout on lures so we shifted to bait. Boy, what a difference....

Here's Harald's first snook ever....

It measured right at 32" and was carefully released to fight another day

We continued working the coast as the tide came in, finding a fish here and a fish there -mostly small. When the tide started out things changed dramatically. The next few photos are from that afternoon - and all at one spot...


How's this for your first ever redfish? At this point we were in them and not going anywhere....

Now it was Gary's turn... 


His second was taken on a small lure with only 10lb line...


And here's Harald's last big fish...


At the end of that first day each angler had caught and released a backcountry slam of snook, redfish, and speckled trout. They also were able to keep one smaller red for the table.....

The next day I was aboard local angler Dean Gosselin's gorgeous big Egret along with his guests from Michigan and I was hoping for another bout with those big reds. Of course the tide that day was an hour later so we hit a few spots then made a long run to a river near where we'd done so well the day before. I was surprised to find a few small to medium tarpon there just at the end of a tide that were bothering small groups of mullet. We quickly set up a single rig with a live bait and floated it back to where we'd seen the tarpon. A few minutes later Chuck Conlan was hooked up with a much bigger tarpon than I expected (looked to be nearly 100lbs). We only got a few jumps before the hook came loose but it was quite a bit of excitement (and not enough time for me to get my camera going....). After that it was time to go redfishing and the big fish were there - only quite a bit bigger than the day before.... Dean hooked one on a light spinning rod that really gave him a workout. When we got it to the boat it looked to be nearly 20lbs but shook the small hook at the last moment. I thought we'd missed our shot when the little girl on board grabbed the next bite and we were hooked up again.... I'll let the picture tell the story (the angler was the little girl on the right.... Manel Conlan with her Dad and little brother Riley...)

this fish weighed 16lbs on the Boga Grip before being released in good condition (note the previous injury to the fish's tail - big reds lead a hard life....).

Our last fish that day was taken by young Keane Gosselin and it was headed for the table...


I have no idea where these big reds came from or whether they'll be there tomorrow... that's fishing.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Another awesome report Capt Bob...especially the smile in that last pic...also noticed those extra cushy backrests...I guess running 21 miles each way kinda makes those a necessity.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My skiff is over 25 years old now and for years all it had was the standard benchseat.  At the end of every day I was green with envy whenever I saw a rig with better seating.  I never had the custom pipewelding done that would be required to install some kind of backrest  -so I did without until I saw Capt Jorge Valverde's Maverick with these seats (by Tempress, the Navistyle mode).  The first time I sat on his boat I knew I needed them.  These are the third set of Tempress seats ( I get two to three years out of a set) and I couldn't be happier with them.  I've seen them at Bass Pro for about $100 each.

My average day at Flamingo will see us clocking around 70 miles round trip - so those seats are really a good idea...

Just took a good look at the pics shown... the only seats in the pics are from the 21' Egret I was working on last Saturday... they're not mine at all....

Here's a pic of the seats on my skiff....


----------



## CoastlineJohn1600 (Oct 22, 2012)

Capt Bob how would some one go about wanting to book a trip with you do you have a website? I think it would be an awesome christmas gift for my girlfriend and I would not mind that either


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I have your email address I'll send you a brochure to answer all your questions... Yes, I do gift certificates for Christmas as well....


----------



## CoastlineJohn1600 (Oct 22, 2012)

if you can please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Those are some stout reds!


----------

